# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هل أحاديث تحريم دخول الحمام للنساء صحيحة؟

## أبو و أم معاذ

إخوتي في الله من من العلماء صحح أحاديث تحريم دخول الحمام؟

و من منهم ضعفها؟



حسب علمي ابن قطان صعف كل الأحاديث و ذلك في كتابه النظر في أحكام النظر.

و الشيخ الألباني صحح بعض هذه الأحاديث.


من يفيدنا أكثر بخصوص هذا الموضوع؟

أبو معاذ.

----------


## الازور

اعلم اخي الكريم  انه ان كان قصدك  دخول حمامات  المخصصه للنساء  في  الاماكن العامه بقصد الضرورة  أي قضاء الحاجه وغيرها مما تحتاج اليه المرأة كالتي في الاسواق   فهذا امر لاشيىء فيه ولم يرد  تحريم بذلك.

واما كان  قصدك الحمامات التركية الجماعية والسورية للنساء للاستحمام  والبخار   فهذا امر لا ضرورة فيه  ويحرم  على المرة ان تخلع ثياابها فيها وكشف  بدنها امام جموع النساء  لان في منزلها من الحمامات ما يكفيها للاعتناء   بنفسها بعيد عن انظار الغرباء وان كن نساء  فالمطلوب من المرأة ستر  بدنها وعدم الابتذال في  كشفه  والتعود على ذلك الا لحاجة  ماسه كالعلاج

----------


## السكران التميمي

قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله في (المغني):
فأما النساء فليس لهن دخوله مع ما ذكرنا من الستر إلا لعذر من: حيض، أو نفاس، أو مرض، أو حاجة إلى الغسل ولا يمكنها أن تغتسل في بيتها لتعذر ذلك عليها، أو خوفها من مرض، أو ضرر، فيباح لها ذلك إذا غضت بصرها، وسترت عورتها.
وأما مع عدم العذر فلا، لما روي أن رسول الله قال: "ستفتح عليكم أرض العجم وستجدون فيها حمامات فامنعوا نساءكم إلا حائضا أو نفساء"، وروي أن عائشة دخل عليها نساء من أهل حمص فقالت: لعلكن من النساء اللائي يدخلن الحمامات؟! سمعت رسول الله e يقول: "إن المرأة إذا خلعت ثيابها في غير بيت زوجها هتكت سترها بينها وبين الله عز وجل". انتهى

وكأن الحكم بالمنع أخي الفاضل خاص بغير المسلمات من النساء، فلذلك قال ابن كثير في (تفسيره):
وقوله: {أو نسائهن} يعني تظهر بزينتها أيضا للنساء المسلمات دون نساء أهل الذمة، لئلا تصفهن لرجالهن، وذلك وإن كان محذورا في جميع النساء إلا أنه في نساء أهل الذمة أشد، فإنهن لا يمنعهن من ذلك مانع، فأما المسلمة فإنها تعلم أن ذلك حرام فتنزجر عنه، وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تباشر المرأة المرأة تنعتها لزوجها كأنه ينظر إليها" أخرجاه في الصحيحين عن ابن مسعود، وروى سعيد بن منصور في (سننه): حدثنا إسماعيل بن عياش عن هشام بن الفار عن عبادة بن نسي عن أبيه عن الحارث بن قيس أن عمر بن الخطاب كتب إلى أبي عبيدة: أما بعد: فإنه بلغني أن نساء من نساء المسلمين يدخلن الحمامات مع نساء أهل الشرك، فإنه من قبلك؛ فلا يحل لامرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن ينظر إلى عورتها إلا أهل ملتها. انتهى

ثم إن أبا عبيدة قام في ذلك المقام ممتثلاً فقال: أيما امرأة دخلت الحمام من غير علة ولا سقم تريد البياض لزوجها فسود الله وجهها يوم تبيض الوجوه.


(باب ما ورد في دخول النساء الحمام)

عن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى الرجال والنساء عن دخول الحمام. قالت: ثم رخص للرجال أن يدخلوا في المآزر. رواه أبو داود، ولم يضعفه والترمذي، وزاد ابن ماجه: (ولم يرخص للنساء) قال الحافظ المنذري في (الترغيب والترهيب) رووه كلهم من حديث أبي عذرة عن عائشة، وقد سئل أبو زرعة الرازي عن أبي عذرة هل يسمى فقال: لا أعلم أحدا سماه. وقال أبو بكر الحازمي: لا يعرف هذا الحديث إلا من هذا الوجه، وأبو عذرة غير مشهور. وقال الترمذي: إسناده ليس بذاك القائم.

وعنها قالت: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "الحمام حرام على نساء أمتي" رواه الحاكم وقال: هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد.

وعن أبي أيوب الأنصاري في حديث طويل يرفعه: "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر من نسائكم فلا يدخل الحمام" رواه ابن حبان في (صحيحه) واللفظ له، والحاكم وقال: صحيح الإسناد. ورواه الطبراني في الكبير والأوسط.

وعن عمر بن الخطاب يرفعه: "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يدخل حليلته الحمام" رواه أحمد بطوله. وروي أيضا عن أبي هريرة وفيه أبو خيرة قال المنذري: لا أعرفه. والحليلة بفتح الحاء هي الزوجة.

وعن أبي مليح الهذلي: أن نساء من أهل حمص أو من أهل الشام دخلن على عائشة فقالت: أنتن اللاتي تدخلن الحمامات؟! سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "ما من امرأة تضع ثيابها في غير بيت زوجها إلا هتكت الستر بينها وبين ربها" رواه الترمذي واللفظ له وقال: حديث حسن، وأبو داود وابن ماجه والحاكم وقال: صحيح على شرطهما.

وروى أحمد وأبو يعلي والطبراني والحاكم أيضا من طريق دراج أبي السمح عن السائب: أن نساء دخلن على أم سلمة فسألتهن: من أنتن؟ قلن: من أهل حمص. قالت: من أصحاب الحمامات؟! قلن: أو بها بأس؟ قالت: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "أيما امرأة نزعت ثيابها في غير بيت زوجها خرق الله عنها ستره".

وعن عائشة أنها سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الحمام فقال: "إنه سيكون بعدي حمامات، ولا خير في الحمامات للنساء" فقالت: يا رسول الله إنهن يدخلنه بإزار. فقال: "لا وإن دخلنه بإزار ودرع وخمار، وما من امرأة تنزع خمارها في غير بيت زوجها إلا كشفت الستر فيما بينها وبين ربها" رواه الطبراني في الأوسط من رواية عبد الله بن لهيعة.

وعن ابن عباس في حديث طويل يرفعه: "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يدخل حليلته الحمام". إلى قوله: "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يخلون بامرأة ليس بينه وبينها محرم" رواه الطبراني في الكبير وفيه يحيى ابن أبي سليمان المدني.

وعن المقدام عمرو بن معدي كرب قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إنكم ستفتحون أفقا فيها بيوت يقال لها الحمامات؛ حرام على أمتي دخولها" فقالوا: يا رسول الله إنها تذهب الوصب وتنقي الدرن. قال: "فإنها حلال لذكور أمتي حرام على إناثها" رواه الطبراني. والأفق بضم الألف وسكون الفاء وبضمها أيضا هي: الناحية. والوصب: المرض.
وفي رواية: أن عائشة دخل عليها نسوة من نساء أهل الشام فقالت: لعلكن من الكورة التي يدخلن نساؤها الحمامات؟! قلن: نعم. قالت: أما إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "ما من امرأة تخلع ثيابها في غير بيتها إلا هتكت ما بينها وبين الله من حجاب" أخرجه أبو داود، والترمذي. الكورة: اسم يقع على جهة من الأرض مخصوصة كالشام والعراق وفلسطين ونحو ذلك.

وعن ابن عمرو بن العاص أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ستفتح لكم أرض العجم وستجدون فيها بيوتا يقال لها الحمامات فلا يدخلنها الرجال إلا بإزار وامنعوا منها النساء إلا مريضة أو نفساء" أخرجه ابن ماجه، وأبو داود، وفي إسناده عبد الرحمن بن زياد بن أنعم.

وعن جابر رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يدخل الحمام بغير إزار، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يدخل حليلته الحمام من غير عذر، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يجلس على مائدة يدار عليها الخمر" أخرجه الترمذي وحسنه، والنسائي، والحاكم وقال: صحيح على شرط مسلم.

ويعلم الله أخي الفاضل بغض النظر عن هذه الأحاديث والله ما في دخولها لها خير. فما أجمل العفة.

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

بارك الله فيكم

لا شك أن الواقع أمر آخر فمن يسمع بماذا يحدث في الحمامات لا يشك في تحريمه على النساء.

أبو معاذ.

----------


## عاصم طلال

جزاك الله خيراً على السؤال. وجزا الله الاخوة على تفضلهم على الاجابة..

----------


## عبدالله العنقري

هذا بحث كتبه الشيخ يوسف الفريحي قديما في الأحاديث والآثار في الحمام لعل الله ينفع به إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره , ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له أما بعد 
فهذا بحيث جمعت فيه ما ورد من الأحاديث والآثار في الحمام وبيان مافيها من علل , كتبته على عجل مع ضيق في الوقت فتم في زمن يسير والحمد لله وقد بحثت عن كتاب عُني بجمع أحاديث الحمام وتكلم على علل أحاديثه فلم أجد شيئاً فعقدت العزم مستعيناً بالله على القيام بذلك وقد كانت النية متجهة إلى أن يجعل في آخر البحث بعض المباحث الفقهية في الحمام لكن أرجأت ذلك لضيق الوقت والله أعلم . 















أول من دخل الحمام

روى البيهقي في الشعب ( 6/160) قال : أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ وأحمد بن الحسن قالا : نأ أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب نا العباس بن محمد نا إبراهيم بن مهدي نا عمر بن عبد الرحمن أبو حفص الأبار عن إسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن الأزدي عن أبي بردة عن أبي موسى قال : رسول الله e(( أول من دخل الحمامات وصنعت له النورة سليمان بن داود فلما دخل وجد حره وغمه فقال : أوه من عذاب الله أوه ثم أوه قبل أن لا يكون أوه . ))

قال البيهقي : تفرد به إسماعيل الأزدي . قال البخاري:لا يتابع عليه , وقال مرة : فيه نظر . 
قلت : ذكره البخاري في التاريخ الكبير ( 1/362) في ترجمة إسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن الأزدي حيث قال : قال لي حسن بن الصباح ثنا إبراهيم بن مهدي فذكره بالإسناد السابق بلفظ : (( أول من صنعت له الحمامات سليمان )) 
قال أبو عبد الله البخاري : فيه نظر لا يتابع فيه . 
قلت : ورواه الطبراني في الأوسط ( 461) وابن عدي في الكامل (1/268) وابن أبي عاصم في الأوائل ( 134) والعقيلي في الضعفاء ( 1/84و85 ) ومسلمة بن القاسم في زوائده على مصنف ابن أبي شيبة ( 7/273) كلهم من طريق إسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن الأزدي عن أبي بردة به. 
قال الطبراني : لا يروى هذا الحديث عن أبي موسى إلا بهذا الإسناد . تفرد به إبراهيم بن مهدي . 
وقال العقيلي : لا يتابع على حديثه ولا يعرف إلابه .





الأحاديث الواردة في الحمام

الحديث الأول 

روى الإمام أحمد (6/199) وابن ماجه (3750) من طريق الثوري عن منصور عن سالم بن أبي الجعد عن أبي المليح أن نسوة من أهل حمص استأذن على عائشة فقالت : لعلكن من اللواتي يدخلن الحمامات . سمعت رسول الله e يقول : 
((أيما امرأة وضعت ثيابها في غير بيت زوجها فقد هتكت ستر ما بينها وبين الله)) وهذا لفظ ابن ماجه 
ورواه الدارمي ( 2553) من طريق إسرائيل عن منصور بمثله ورواه شعبة عن منصور واختلف عنه فرواه محمد بن جعفر كما عند أحمد (6/173) , وأبي داود (4010) , وأبو داود الطيالسي كما عند الترمذي ( 2803) كلاهما عن شعبة بمثل حديث الثوري وإسرائيل , ورواه حجاج بن محمد كما عند أحمد (6/173) عن شعبة عن منصور عن سالم بن أبي الجعد عن أبي المليح عن رجل قال : دخل نسوة ... فأدخل بين عائشة وبين أبي المليح واسطة , وبهذا يتبين أن أبا المليح لم يسمع من عائشة هذا الحديث إنما سمعه من هذا الرجل المجهول وخالفهم جرير بن عبد الحميد كما عند أبي داود (4010) حيث رواه عن منصور عن سالم بن أبي الجعد عن عائشة وهكذا رواه عمر وبن مرة عن سالم بن أبي الجعد كما عند الدارمي ( 2553) بإسقاط أبي المليح , وعلى كل فالحديث معلول فإن كان ذكر أبي المليح محفوظاً فهولم يسمع هذا الحديث من عائشة وقد بينت رواية حجاج بن محمد عن شعبة ذلك , وإن قلنا إن ذكر أبي المليح غير محفوظ فالأمر ظاهر لأن رواية سالم بن أبي الجعد عن عائشة مرسلة والله أعلم .
ورواه البيهقي في الشعب ( 6/159) من طريق ابن وهب عن ابن لهيعة عن عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر عن عمر بن الخطاب عن عائشة . قال البيهقي : منقطع .
قلت :وعبيد الله بن أبي جعفر ولد سنة ستين أي بعد وفاة عمر رضي الله عنه بسبع وثلاثين سنة . 
وقد روى حديث عائشة هذا من وجه آخر حيث رواه يزيد بن أبي زياد عن عطاء عن عائشة كما عند أحمد ( 6/267 ), ويزيد قال عنه شعبة : كان رفاَّعاً , وقال الإمام أحمد : لم يكن بالحافظ , وقال في موضع آخر حديثه ليس بذاك . وقال ابن معين : لا يحتج بحديثه وقال مرة أخرى :ليس بالقوي , وقال أيضاً : ضعيف الحديث , وقال النسائي وأبو حاتم : ليس بالقوي , وقال أبو زرعة : لين يكتب حديثه ولا يحتج به , وقال الدارقطني : ضعيف يخطئ كثيراً , ويتلقن إذا لقن .
قلت : وقد خولف في متنه فقد رواه يحيى بن أبي حية كما عند البيهقي في شعب الإيمان 
(7772) عن عطاء عن عائشة أن النبي eقال (( بئس البيت الحمام بيت لا يستر وماء لا يطهر )) قال يزيد بن هارون : كان أبو جناب ـ يعني يحيى بن أبي حية ـ يحدثنا عن عطاء والضحاك وابن بريدة , فإذا وقفناه نقول : سمعت من فلان هذا الحديث ؟ فيقول : لم أسمع منه , إنما أخذت من أصحابنا . وقال الإمام أحمد : أحاديثه أحاديث مناكير , وقال عمر وبن علي الفلاس : متروك الحديث , وقال النسائي : ليس بالقوي , وقال أبو داود : ليس بذاك وقال الفسوي : ضعيف , وكان يدلس , ومما رماه بالتدليس أبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين حيث قال : كان ثقة وكان يدلس وكذلك أبوزرعة حيث قال : صدوق غير أنه كان يدلس . وذكر الدارقطني في الضعفاء , وقال البزار : لم يكن بالقوي 
قلت : وعلى كل فالحديثان منكران عن عطاء .

الحديث الثاني

روى الحاكم في المستدرك (4/289) والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان (7774) من طريق عمر وبن الحارث عن درَّاج أبي السمح عن السائب أن نسوة دخلن على أم سلمة من أهل حمص قالت : من أصحاب الحمامات . قلن : وبها بأس ؟ . قالت : سمعت رسول الله eيقول: (( أيما امرأة نزعت ثيابها في غير بيتها خرق الله عنها ستره )) .
ورواه الإمام أحمد ( 6/301) من طريق ابن لهيعة عن دراج به وليس عنده قول أم سلمة : من أصحاب الحمامات .
ودراج قال عنه الإمام أحمد : حديثه منكر , وقال مرة : أحاديث دراج عن أبي الهيثم عن أبي سعيد فيها ضعف , وقال النسائي : ليس بالقوي وقال مرة : منكر الحديث , وقال أبو حاتم: في حديثه ضعف وقال الدارقطني : متروك , وقال مرة : ضعيف . وقال ابن معين : ثقة وقال أبو داود : أحاديثه مستقيمة إلا ماكان عن أبي الهيثم عن أبي سعيد
والسائب مولى أم سلمة لم يذكروا له رواياً غير دراج ولا يعرف له إلا هذا الحديث فهو مجهول .
الحديث الثالث

روى الحاكم ( 4/288) قال : ثنا أبو زكريا يحيى بن محمد العنبري ثنا محمد بن عبد السلام والحسين بن محمد القباني وإبراهيم بن أبي طالب قالوا : ثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم أنبأ معاذ بن هشام ثنى أبي عن عطاء عن أبي الزبير عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله e:(( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يدخل حليلته الحمام , ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يدخل الحمام إلا بمئزر , ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يجلس على مائدة يدار عليها الخمر )) 
ورواه الطبراني في الأوسط ( 8214) قال : ثنا موسى بن هارون نا إسحاق بن راهويه أنا معاذ بن هشام به ثم قال الطبراني عقبه : يقال : هذا عطاء بن السائب والله أعلم . ولم يروه عن عطاء إلا هشام ولا عن هشام إلا معاذ تفرد به إسحاق . 
ورواه النسائي في سننه المسمى بالمجتبى ( 1/198) قال : أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم بالإسناد السابق بلفظ : (( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يدخل الحمام إلا بمئزر )) , ورواه في السنن الكبرى ( 6708) الذي هو أصل السنن الصغرى المسمى بالمجتبى بالإسناد السابق ولكن بلفظ : ((من كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يجلس على مائدة يدار عليه الخمر )) وقال مرة أخرى : (( يشرب عليها الخمر )) وهذا مشكل لأنهم ذكروا أن السنن الصغرى مختصر من الكبرى فعلى هذا كل مافي الصغرى موجود في الكبرى ولا عكس ومع هذا فهذا اللفظ الموجود في الصغرى لا يوجد في الكبرى ! . فالله أعلم . 
وهشام المذكور في الإسناد هو ابن أبي عبد الله الدَّستوائي ثقة خرج له الجماعة , أما عطاء فقد سبق عن الطبراني قوله : يقال هذا عطاء بن السائب , وذهب المزي إلى أنه عطاء بن أبي رباح كما في التحفة ( 2/333) , والعجيب أنه لم يذكر في تهذيب الكمال أن هشاماً الدستوائي يروي عن عطاء بن أبي رباح ولم يذكر هشاماً في الرواة عن عطاء وقال ابن حجر كما في حاشية ((ل)) على التحفة (2/333) : ذكر شيخنا ـ الحافظ العراقي ـ أن النسائي قال في الوليمة : إن عطاء هذا هو ابن دينار مديني . اهـ
قلت : يعني في السنن الكبرى فإنه خرجه في كتاب الوليمة , وليس في النسختين المطبوعتين ما ذكره العراقي, ولعله في بعض النسخ وعطاء بن دينار ذكر النسائي كما سبق أنه مديني , وهو مجهول لايعرف وقد ذكر الدارقطني هذا الحديث من رواية عطاء بن عجلان عن أبي الزبير عن جابر وقال : غريب من حديث عطاء تفرد به المعلى بن هلال عنه . ـ أطراف الغرائب والأفراد ـ(2/416و417) وروى أبو يعلى ـ المقصد العلي ـ ( 1/102) , وابن عدي (2/243) والعقيلي (1/312) من طريق حماد بن شعيب عن أبي الزبير عن جابر قال : نهى رسول الله e أن يدخل الرجل الماء إلا بمئزر . 
قال ابن عدي : هذا الحديث ليس يرويه بهذا اللفظ أن يدخل الماء غير أبي الزبير , وعن أبي الزبير غير حماد بن شعيب وقال العقيلي : لا يتابعه عليه إلا من هو دونه ومثله . 
قلت : توبع عليه كما عند الحاكم ( 1/163) من طريق الحسن بن بشر الهمداني ثنا زهير عن أبي الزبير عن جابر به والحسن ليس ممن يعتمد عليه خصوصاً في زهير فقد قال الإمام أحمد : روى عن زهير أشياء مناكير . 
وبالجملة فحديث جابر ليس ممن يعتمد عليه لتصريح النسائي بأن عطاء المذكور هو ابن دينار وأنه مديني وهو مجهول لا يعرف ولاعبرة بمخالفة المزي . 
أما ما ذكره الطبراني فإنه لم ينسبه لأحد وإنما قال : يقال ولا نعلم من هذا القائل , والله أعلم . 
الحديث الرابع

روى الحاكم ( 4/288) ,و البيهقي في الشعب ( 6/155) من طريق محمد بن إسحاق عن ابن طاوس وأيوب السختياني كلاهما عن طاوس عن ابن عباس y قال : قال رسول الله e (( اتقوا بيتاً يقال له الحمام )) قالوا يا رسول الله إنه يذهب الدرن وينفع المريض . قال: (( فمن دخله فليستتر )) هاكذا رواه محمد بن إسحاق , وخالفه الثوري كما عند عبد الرزاق ( 1/290) , وابن عيينة كما عند البيهقي في الشعب ( 6/155) روياه عن ابن طاوس عن أبيه عن النبي e مرسلاً , ورواه حماد بن زيد كما عند البيهقي في الشعب ( 6/155) عن أيوب السختياني عن ابن طاوس عن أبيه عن النبي e مرسلاً قال البيهقي: وهو المحفوظ . وقال البزار : هذا رواه الناس عن طاوس مرسلاً ـ مختصر زائد البزار ـ ( 1/184) .
الحديث الخامس

روى أبو داود (4011), وابن ماجه ( 3748) من طريق عبد الرحمن بن زياد بن أنعم الأفريقي عن عبد الرحمن بن رافع عن عبد الله بن عمرو أن النبي e قال:(( إنها ستفتح لكم أرض العجم , وستجدون فيها بيوتاً يقال لها : الحمامات فلا يدخلنها الرجال ألا بإزار , وامنعوها النساء إلا مريضة أو نفساء )) 
وعبد الرحمن بن زياد قال عنه الإمام أحمد : ليس بشيء , وقال مرة:منكر الحديث , وقال علي بن المديني : كان أصحابنا يضعفونه , وأنكر أصحابنا عليه أحاديث , تفرد بها لاتعرف , وقال أبو زرعة : ليس بالقوي , وقال النسائي : ضعيف ,0وقال ابن عدي : وعامة حديثه لا يتابع عليه , وقال ابن معين : ضعيف , وقال مرة : ليس به باس وهو ضعيف وقال يعقوب بن سفيان : لابأس به , وفي حديثه ضعف . وعبد الرحمن بن رافع هو التنوخي قال البخاري : في حديثه مناكير وذكره أو زرعة في أسامي الضعفاء . 
قلت : ومما يدل على نكارة هذا الحديث مارواه ابن أبي شيبة ( 1/102) عن عبد الله بن عمر وأنه كان يغتسل من الحمام ورجالة ثقات وسيأتي إن شاء الله 

الحديث السادس

عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري أن رسول الله e قال : (( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم جاره , ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يدخل الحمام إلا بمئزر , ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت , ومن كان يؤمن بالله اليوم الآخر من نسائكم فلا تدخل الحمام )) .
رواه ابن حبان ( 5597) ,و البيهقي في السنن الكبرى ( 7/309) وفي الشعب 
( 6/156و157) من طريق عمرو بن الربيع بن طارق ثنا يحيى بن أيوب عن يعقوب بن إبراهيم ـ في الشعب : وهو ابن حنين ـ عن محمد بن ثابت بن شرحبيل عن عبد الله بن سويد ـ وفي السنن الكبرى بن يزيد وهو خطأ ـ الخطمي عن أبي أيوب به , ورواه الطبراني في الكبير ( 4/124) والحاكم 
(4/289) من طريق عبد الله بن صالح كاتب الليث عن الليث عن يحيى بن أيوب عن يعقوب بن إبراهيم عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير عن محمد بن ثابت بن شرحبيل عن عبد الله بن يزيد الخطمي عن أبي أيوب به , وقد سقط من رواية الحاكم ذكر يحيى بن أيوب , وزاد الليث رجلاً بين يعقوب بن إبراهيم ومحمد بن ثابت , ووقع عندهما عبد الله بن يزيد الخطمي هاكذا , وقد ذكر ابن أبي حاتم أن الليث بن سعد رواه عن يحيى بن أيوب وقال : عبد الله بن سويد الخطمي , وذكر أيضاً أن عبد الله بن وهب رواه عن يحيى بن أيوب عن يعقوب بن إبراهيم عن محمد بن ثابت عن عبد الله بن يزيد الخطمي , 
قال ابن أبي حاتم :سمعت أبي يقول : عبد الله بن سويد أشبه قال ابن أبي حاتم : والذي عندي والله أعلم أن الأصح على مارواه ابن وهب .. ـ العلل ـ( 1/72) 
قال الحاكم :هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه , ويعقوب بن إبراهيم هذا الذي روى عنه الليث بن سعد هو أبو يوسف يعقوب بن إبراهيم . قلت : زعم الحاكم أن يعقوب بن إبراهيم هو أبو يوسف القاضي صاحب أبي حنيفة وفيه نظر فإن رواية البيهقي في الشعب صرحت بأنه ابن حنين , ويضاف إلى ذلك أن ابن أبي حاتم صرح بأنه ابن حنين عندما سأل أباه عن حديثه ولم ينكر عليه أبوه ذلك أما قوله : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ففيه نظر أيضا فإن يعقوب بن إبراهيم ومحمد بن ثابت وعبد الله بن سويد مجهولون . 

الحديث السابع

روى الإمام أحمد ( 6/179 ) وابن أبي شيبة ( 1/104 ) , وأبو داود 
( 4009 ) والترمذي ( 2802 ) , وابن ماجه ( 3749 ) من طريق حماد بن سلمة عن عبد الله بن شداد عن أبي عذرة عن عائشة أن رسول الله e نهى الرجال والنساء عن الحمامات ثم رخص للرجال في الميازر . وعبد الله بن شداد المديني قال عنه ابن معين : شيخ واسطي ليس به بأس . 
وأبو عذرة لم يذكروا له رواياً سوى عبد الله بن شداد , ونقل الذهبي عن ابن المديني قوله فيه : مجهول . 
قال أبوزرعة : لم يرو حماد بي سلمة عن عبد الله بن شداد إلا هذا الحديث . ـ الجرح والتعديل ـ ( 9/418) 

الحديث الثامن

روى البيهقي في الشعب ( 6/160) من طريق يحيى بن عبيد الله عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله e (( نعم البيت يدخله الرجل الحمام , وذلك لأنه إذا هو دخله سأل الله الجنة , واستعاذ بالله من النار . بئس البيت يدخله الرجل المسلم بيت العروس , وذلك بأنه يرغب في الجنة وينسيه الآخرة)) قال البيهقي : في إسناده ضعف .
قلت : يحيى بن عبيد الله هو ابن عبد الله بن موهب قال عنه الإمام أحمد : منكر الحديث ليس بثقة , وقال مرة : أحاديثه مناكير ولا يعرف هو ولا أبوه , وقال ابن معين : ليس بشيء , وقال أبو حاتم : ضعيف الحديث منكر الحديث جداً , وقال النسائي : ضعيف لا يكتب حديثه وقال الحاكم : روى عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة بنسخة أكثرها مناكير .
وأبوه قال عنه الإمام أحمد كما سبق : لا يعرف , وقال الشافعي : لا نعرفه فهو مجهول ولكن الآفة من ابنه يحيى .
قلت : ورفع الحديث باطل , والصواب أنه موقوف على أبي هريرة كما عند ابن أبي شيبة 
( 1/103) و البيهقي في الشعب ( 6/160) بلفظ : نعم البيت الحمام يذهب الدرن ويذكر النار .
وسيأتي إن شاء الله أما آخره فمنكر جداً .

الحديث التاسع

روى ابن عدي (3/343) ومن طريقه ابن الجوزي في العلل المتناهية ( 1/344) من طريق سالم به عبد الأعلى عن نافع عن ابن عمر قال : قال رسول الله e : (( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يدخل الحمام إلا بمئزر , ولا يحل لامرأة أن تدخل الحمام )) هذا سند مظلم , سالم بن عبد الأعلى قال البخاري : تركوه , وقال النسائي : متروك الحديث , وتركه الدارقطني البرقاني , وقال ابن معين : ليس حديثه بشيء , وقال أبو حاتم : متروك الحديث. 
الحديث العاشر 
روى الإمام أحمد ( 1/20) والبيهقي في الشعب (6/157) من طريق عمر بن السائب عن القاسم بن أبي القاسم أنه سمع قاص الأجناد بالقسطنطينية يحدث عن عمر بن الخطاب أنه قال : يا أيها الناس إني سمعت رسول الله e يقول (( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يقعد على مائدة يدار عليها الخمر , ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يدخل الحمام إلا بإزار , ومن كانت تؤمن الله واليوم الآخر فلا تدخل الحمام )) .
والحديث بهذا الإسناد منكر جداً والقاسم مجهول وكذلك هذا القاص الذي روى عن عمر , وعمر بن السائب فيه جهالة. 
ـ وبهذا يتبين أنه لايصح عن النبي e حديث في الحمام .










ماروي عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم في الحمام

1) روى عبد الرزاق (1/291) عن معمر وابن أبي شيبة (1/104) من طريق منصور كلاهما عن قتادة أن عمر بن الخطاب كتب إلى أبي موسى: ((لا يدخل أحد الحمام إلا بمئزر ))وهو مرسل , وقتادة لم يدرك عمر بينه وبينه مفاوز . 
2) وروى عبد الرزاق (1/295) عن ابن جريج قال : أخبرني سليمان بن موسى عن زياد بن جارية حدثه عن عمر كان يكتب إلى الآفاق: لاتدخلن امرأة مسلمة الحمام إلامن سقم . وسنده لابأس به وسليمان بن موسى وثقه ابن معين والدرارقطني ودحيم وابن سعد , وقال البخاري : عنده مناكير , وقال النسائي : ليس بالقوي في الحديث وذكره أبوزرعة في أسامي الضعفاء وكذا ذكره العقيلي في الضعفاء وقال ابن عدي : حدث عنه الثقات وهو أحد علماء أهل الشام وقد روى أحاديث ينفرد بها لا يرويها غيره , وهو عندي ثبت صدوق. 
قلت : ويشهد لحديثه مارواه البيهقي في الشعب (6/159و160) من طريق ابن وهب أخبرني ابن لهيعة عن يزيد بن أبي جيب وابن مرحوم بن ميمون أنهما سمعا عيسى بن سيلان يقول : سمعت قبيصة بن ذؤيب يقول سمعت عمر بن الخطاب يقول : لا يحل لرجل يدخل الحمام إلا بمئزر , ولا يحل لامرأة أن تدخل الحمام . فقام رجل فقال : لقد منعتها من حين سمعتك تنهى عن ذلك وإنها لسقيمة . فقال عمر : إلامن سقم . 
وهذا سند ضعيف ابن لهيعة ضعيف مطلقاً سواء كان من رواية العبادلة وهم عبد الله بن المبارك , وعبد الله بن وهب , وعبد الله بن يزيد المقرئ أو من رواية غيرهم وإن كانت رواية العبادلة عنه أحسن من غيرها , والتعبير بالأحسن إنما هو نسبي يعني بالنسبة إلى غيره والأئمة كثيراً ما يطلقون عبارة : أحسن شيئ في الباب. بمعنى أحسن أحاديث الباب وأقلها ضعفاً وإن كان ضعيفاً في نفسه وابن لهيعة وجدت المناكير في رواية العبادلة عنه كما وجدت في رواية غيرهم . وقد قيل ليحيى بن معين : فسماع القدماء والآخرين من ابن لهيعة سواء ؟ قال : نعم سواء واحد . وقال ابن أبي حاتم : قلت لأبي : إذا كان يروي عن ابن لهيعة مثل ابن المبارك وابن وهب يحتج به ؟ قال ؟ لا والكلام في حال ابن لهيعة يحتاج إلى مؤلف خاص وإنما أردت التنبيه لأنه اشتهر عند كثير من المتأخرين تصحيح رواية العبادلة عن ابن لهيعة وهو خلاف صنيع الأئمة المتقدمين النقاد , ولولا خشية الإطالة لسقت بعضاً من مناكيره من رواية العبادلة عنه . وعيسى بن سيلان قال الدارقطني : يعتبر به , أما رواية قبيصة عن عمر فقد قال المزي : يقال : إنه لم يسمع منه وإن كان الإسناد السابق فيه تصريح قبيصة بالسماع من عمر , ولكنه إسناد ضعيف لا يعتمد عليه في إثبات ذلك والله أعلم .
3)ومما يشهد لحديث عمر مارواه علي بن الجعد في مسنده (2374) قال : أنا شريك عن عبد الله بن عيسى عن عمارة بن راشد عن جبير بن نفير قال : قُرئ علينا كتاب عمر بالشام : لايُدخل الحمام إلا بمئزر , ولاتدخله امرأة إلا من سقم . وشريك ضعيف , وعمارة مجهول .
4) وروى ابن أبي شيبة ( 1/103) قال : ثنا جرير عن عمارة عن أبي زرعة قال : قال علي : بئس البيت الحمام . ورواته ثقات وأبوزرعة قال المزي : رأى علي بن أبي طالب . وكأنه اعتمد على كلام الواقدي فإنه صرح بأنه رأى علياًy, وقد قال ابن أبي حاتم سألت أبي عن حديث رواه عبد الواحد بن زياد عن يونس بن عبيد عن عمر وبن سعيد عن أبي زرعة بن عمرو بن جرير قال : قال سعد بن مالك : رأيت امرأة تطوف بالبيت . قال أبي : لا أظن أبازرعة أدرك سعداً وسعد بن مالك هو ابن أبي وقاص وقد اختلف في سنة وفاته على أقوال أظهرها قولان أنها سنة أربع وخمسين أو خمس وخمسين فإن لم يدرك سعداً فهو بالتأكيد لم يدرك علياً لأنه متقدم الوفاة فقد توفي سنة أربعين .
5) وروى ابن أبي شيبة ( 1/104) قال : حدثنا وكيع عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن أبيه قال : كان لي على الحسين بن علي دين فأتيته أتقاضاه فوجدته قد خرج من الحمام وقد أثر الحناء بأظافره , وجارية له تحك عنه أثر الحناء بقارورة . 
ورواته ثقات ماعدا أبا خالد والد إسماعيل فقد ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات , ولم يذكروا له رواياً سوى ابنه إسماعيل فهو مجهول .
6) وروى ابن أبي شيبة ( 1/103) قال : ثنا ابن علية عن أيوب عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس أنه دخل حمام الجحفة . وسنده صحيح .
7) وروى ابن أبي شيبة ( 1/103) قال : ثنا هشيم أخبرنا داود عن عمرو عن عطية بن قيس عن أبي الدرداء أنه كان يدخل الحمام قال وكان يقول : نعم البيت الحمام يذهب الضبية ـ يعني الوسخ ـ ويذكر النار . 
وسنده جيد لكن قال العلائي في جامع التحصيل في أحكام المراسيل ص239: عطية بن قيس عن أبي بن كعب وأبي الدرداء مرسلاً قاله في التهذيب . قلت : يعني تهذيب الكمال , وليس هو في المطبوع وقد أشار محققه الفاضل الدكتور بشار عواد إلى أنه لم يجده فيه , وأذا ثبت هذا عن المزي فلست أعلم مستنده في ذلك .
8) وروى عبد الرزاق (1/292) عن معمر عن أيوب عن نافع أن ابن عمر دخل الحمام مرة وعلية إزاره فلما دخل إذا هو بهم عراة قال : فحول وجهه نحو الجدران ثم قال : أيتيني بثوبي يا نافع . قال : فأتيته به فالتف به وغطى على وجهه , وناولني يده فقدته حتى خرج منه ولم يدخله بعد ذلك . وسنده صحيح . 
9) وروى ابن أبي شيبة ( 1/103) قال : ثنا هشيم أخبرنا منصور عن ابن سيرين عن ابن عمر قال : لاتدخل الحمام فإنه مما أحدثوا من النعيم.
و سنده صحيح إن كان ابن سيرين سمعه من ابن عمر فقد قال أبو داود عن ابن سيرين : سمع من ابن عمر حديثين وأرسل عنه نحواً من ثلاثين حديثاً .
10) وروى عبد الرزاق ( 1/292) عن عبد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن ابن عمر أنه كان لا يدخل الحمام . و عبد الله بن عمر ضعيف , ولوصح فإنه يحمل على ماسبق في رواية أيوب عن نافع وأن ابن عمر إنما امتنع من دخوله لما رأى فيه من كشف للعوارت . 
11) وروى ابن سعد في الطبقات(4/115)قال: أخبرنا الحجاج بن نصير قال : ثنا سالم بن عبد الله العتكي عن بكر بن عبد الله قال : ذهبت مع ابن عمر إلى الحمام فاتّزر بشيء واتزرت أنا بشيء , قال : فدخلت ودخل على أثري ثم فتحت الباب الثاني فدخلت ودخل على أثري فلما فتحت الباب الثالث رأى رجالاً عراة فوضع يده على عينيه ثم قال : سبحان الله أمر عظيم فظيع في الإسلام ! فخرج عوداً على بدء فلبس ثيابه وذهب . قال فقال لصاحب الحمام فطرد الناس وغسل الحمام ثم أرسل إليه فقال : يا أبا عبد الرحمن ليس في الحمام أحد. قال : فجاء وجئت معه فدخلت ودخل على أثري فدخلت الباب الثاني فدخل على أثري , فدخلت الباب الثالث فدخل على أثري , فلما مس الماء وجده حاراً جداً فقال : بئس البيت نزع منه الحياء , ونعم البيت يتذكر من أراد أن يتذكر . وسنده ضعيف 
12) وروى ابن أبي شيبة ( 1/103) قال ثنا جرير عن عمارة عن أبي زرعة عن أبي هريرة قال : نعم البيت الحمام يذهب الدرن ويذكر النار وسنده صحيح . ورواه البيهقي في الشعب( 6/160)من طريق عبد الواحد بن زياد عن عمارة وقال : إسناده صحيح .
13) وروى ابن أبي شيبة (1/103) قال :ثنا وكيع عن إسماعيل عن عثمان بن قيس قال : خرجت مع جرير يوم جمعة إلى حمام له بالعاقول وعثمان مجهول. 
14) وروى ابن أبي شيبة ( 1/102 ) قال : ثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن مجاهد عن عبد الله بن عمرو أنه كان يغشل من الحمام . وسنده صحيح إن كان الأعمش سمعه من مجاهد فقد قال وكيع : لم يسمع الأعمش من مجاهد إلا أربعة أحاديث,وقال أيضا:كنا نتتبع ما سمع الأعمش من مجاهد فإذا هي سبعة أو ثمانية . وقال يحي القطان :كتبت عن الأعمش أحاديث عن مجاهد كلها ملزقة لم يسمعها . وقال أبو حاتم :الأعمش قليل السماع من مجاهد وعامة مايرويه عن مجاهد مدلس . وقال ابن المديني : لا يثبت منها إلا ما قال سمعت , وهي نحو من عشرة . وخالف في ذلك البخاري قال الترمذي قلت لمحمد ـ يعني البخاري: يقولون لم يسمع الأعمش من مجاهد إلا أربعة أحاديث . قال : ريح ليس بشيء لقد عددت له أحاديث كثيرة نحواً من ثلاثين أو أقل أو أكثر يقول فيها : حدثنا مجاهد . 





ماروي عن التابعين في الحمام

روى ابن أبي شيبة ( 1/103) قال : ثنا هشيم قال : أخبرنا منصور عن الحسن وابن سيرين أنهما كانا يكرهان دخول الحمام . وسنده صحيح . 
وروى عبد الرزاق ( 1/290) عن الثوري عن دثار عن مسلم البطين عن سعيد بن جبير قال : حرام دخول الحمام بغير إزار . ودثار مجهول . 
وروى عبد الرزاق ( 1/292) عن هشام بن حسان قال : سئل الحسن عن دخول الحمام فقال : لابأس به إذا كان بمئزر , فقالوا : أنا نرى فيه قوماً عراة , فقال الحسن : الإسلام أعز من ذلك . وسنده صحيح , ولايخالف ما سبق عن الحسن بل يحمل ما سبق على كراهة التنزيه , ولا يمنع أن يفتى أحياناً بالجواز. 
وروى عبد الرزاق ( 1/293) عن ابن جريج قال : قلت لعطاء : اطّليت في الحمام قط ؟ قال : نعم مرة , وسنده صحيح . 
وروى ابن أبي شيبة ( 1/105) قال : ثنا مالك بن إسماعيل عن كامل بن حبيب قال : دخل الحمام عطاء وطاوس ومجاهد فاطّلوا فيه . 
وإسناده لابأس به . 
وروى ابن ابي شيبه (1/104) قال حدثنا زياد بن الربيع عن غالب القطان أن عمر بن عبد العزيز كتب إلى عامله على البصرة : أما بعد فانْه من قِبَلك لايدخلوا الحمام إلا بمئزر . وسنده صحيح 
وروى ابن أبي شيبة ( 1/104) قال : ثنا وكيع عن موسى بن عبيدة قال : رأيت عمر بن عبد العزيز يضرب صاحب الحمام ومن دخله بغير إزار وقال أيضاً : ثنا أبو أسامة عن موسى بن عبيدة قال: رأيت عمر بن عبد العزيز يجلد فذكره بنحو ماسبق , وموسى ضعيف ويشهد له ما سبق. 
وروى عبد الرزاق ( 1/298) عن الثوري عن أبي حصين قال : خرج الشعبي من الحمام فقلت : أيغتسل من الحمام ؟ قال: فلم دخلته إذاً . وسنده صحيح .
وروى ابن أبي شيبة ( 1/104) قال : ثنا ابن نمير عن حجاج عن أبي إسحاق عن عمرو بن ميمون : إذا دخل أحدكم الحمام أو الفرات فليتزر أو يلبس ثياباً . وسنده ضعيف . ]

----------


## وطني الجميل

حديث الحمام (حرام على نساء أمتي ) أخرجه من قبل الحاكم  النسائي في الكنى وهو من الكتب المفقودة ولكن صاحب اكمال تهذيب الكمال مغلطاي تعقب المزي وذكر سنده عند النسائي وقال :
وفي قول المزي: روى عن سبيعة الأسلمية مرسل، نظر؛ لأن النسائي في كتاب " الكنى " صرح بسماعه منها، فقال: أنبا يحيى بن أيوب، ثنا سعيد، أنبا نافع، ثنا يحيى بن أبي أسيد، عن عبيد بن أبي سوية، أنه سمع سبيعة الأسلمية أنها قالت: دخلت على عائشة في نسوة من أهل الشام، فقالت: صواحب الحمامات؟ قلن: نعم. قالت: سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول: " الحمام حرام على نساء أمتي ".
وقال أبو بشر الدولابي في كتاب " الكنى ": أبو سوية سمع سبيعة قالت: دخلت على عائشة.
والحديث فيه يحيى بن أبي اسيد انفرد بتوثيقه ابن حبان .
انظر ايضا السلسلة الصحيحة للألباني 3439

----------

